# Eevee mega evolution confirmed#



## Noctosphere (Aug 31, 2016)

It is said to have the power of all his evolution


----------



## Davidosky99 (Aug 31, 2016)

I am a simple man: I see eevee I enter thread and I like


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 31, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> It is said to have the power of all _*HIS*_ evelutions


----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 31, 2016)

@CIAwesome526 that thing is hideous


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 1, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> @CIAwesome526 that thing is hideous


is mine cute?


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 1, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> is mine cute?


Did you make it?


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 1, 2016)

nope


----------

